# Pixelmator vs. Photoshop Elements PSE (Mac)



## p nut (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello, I am looking to get a post-photo processing software and looking at the Pixelmator and PSE 8.  I just do minor photo editing and nothing too advanced.  I'm not sure which I would be better to choose.

If prices weren't a concern, I'd probably go with PSE, due to the popularity and thus, more support? (from more users).  The prices are $34 (with mail in rebate) for the Pixelmator and $65.99 for PSE 8 (also mail in rebate).

Please advise on which I should choose or what you chose.

Thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 9, 2009)

Try The GIMP; freeware and much more powerful than either of those options.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2009)

Too much hassle to get The GIMP to run under Mac OS X. Just buy Photoshop Elements 8,and install a polished, professional piece of software that will run flawlessly under OS X and which will work with thousands of plug-ins, actions, and filters developed for Adobe products.

There's a reason Adobe photography manipulation software is the leading brand,and has been for the better part of two decades.


----------

